
Kenyans chase down and catch goat-killing cheetahs - ukenyatta
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-24953910
======
SFSandra
In his book Born to Run, Christoper McDougall talks about the history of human
persistence hunting....this is a fantastic modern example of same!

